# NTFS external harddrive mounting trouble



## imp (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, I know there are a thousand and one threads already about mounting ntfs drives.  And yet my specific situation seems to be missing.

I have sysutils/ntfsprogs and sysutils/fusefs-ntfs. I can mount it but i cannot write to it.

`mount -t ntfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/usb`

works just fine but I cannot write to the drive. 

Did some digging and found that I needed fusefs-ntfs installed and to use `ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /mnt/usb` or `mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /mnt/usb`

These return an error


```
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory.
```
Thanks in advance for pointing out what i missed.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

Try

```
kldload fuse
```
or add 
	
	



```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```
 on /etc/rc.conf
Reboot and try

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /mnt/usb
```
 again.
If you want to mount the device on boot:
Your /etc/fstab should be like this:

```
/dev/da0s1	   /mnt/usb/	    	ntfs	   [B]rw [/B]    0 0
```
See also http://www.linuxconfig.org/How_to_mount_partition_with_ntfs_file_system_and_read_write_access
http://forums.pcbsd.org/showthread.php?t=8548


----------



## imp (Jul 16, 2010)

Is there any way to accomplish this without using /etc/fstab? I would like to manually mount it and be able to move it around between comps

Already tried `mount -t ntfs-3g`

Adding fuse.ko worked. Thank you. Sorry I missed that. It wasn't mentioned in the install of fusefs. Maybe they should add that on to the end when they say that the install is finished.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you load fuse?
add 

```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```
on /etc/rc.conf
Reboot and try again ?


----------



## AndreiS (Dec 10, 2014)

sk8harddiefast said:


> Have you load fuse?
> add
> 
> ```
> ...



I'm using FreeBSD 10.1 and the above method doesn't work. Any other suggestions?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2014)

This is a four-year-old thread.  FreeBSD 10.1 has a native FUSE implementation.  sysutils/fusefs-ntfs still must be used, and ntfs-3g(8) is the mount command for it.


----------



## JirkaRCK (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi,
please, could you advise me, what and where to autoload in 10.2 to make ntfs-3g working?
This wokrs well: 
	
	



```
kldload fuse
```
 but editing /etc/rc.conf by 
	
	



```
fuse_enable="yes"
```
 has no effect and I need to load module manually.


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 2, 2016)

Run `sysrc kld_list+=fuse`


----------



## JirkaRCK (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks, it worked fine to me.

But I've found another way to load this module, which is maybe better, because the fstab is executed before rc.conf and corrupts booting:

Use `fuse_enable="yes"` in `/boot/loader.conf`, module `/boot/kernel/fuse.ko` has to be coppied or linked into `/boot/modules/` to make it work.
This loads module before fstab execution, so it is able to content ntfs partitions.

This is example of my fstab record:

`/dev/ada0s2     /mnt/WinC          ntfs    rw,mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g 0 0`


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 2, 2016)

JirkaRCK said:


> fstab is executed before rc.conf and corrupts booting:


If you add late to your fstab the problem goes away:

```
/dev/ada0s2 /mnt/WinC ntfs rw,late,mountprog=/usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g 0 0
```



JirkaRCK said:


> Use  fuse_enable="yes" in  /boot/loader.conf, module  /boot/kernel/fuse.ko has to be coppied or linked into  /boot/modules/ to make it work.


No,  don't copy the module. Just add fuse_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf if you want to do it that way.


----------



## Areeb Qaisar (Nov 21, 2016)

I am also having a similar problem.
I am on FreeBSD 11.0
I have used the 'late' in fstab and added the fusefs_enable = YES in rc.conf
but I am still getting the error:
fuse: failed to open fuse device: No such file or directory.

How to load 
kldload fuse / fuse.ko if I am missing this.


----------

